# this plumber is in trouble



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

this guy should have just walked off the job and found another one,,, when the a-hole landlord demanded him tap into a gas line....
now he is gonna probably have himself a cot and 3 meals for a while if
the law does not cut him a deal

http://nypost.com/2015/04/06/plumber-says-landlords-son-made-him-illegally-tap-gas-line/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll bet he cops a plea deal to lesser charges and the landlords son goes up the river...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

"Authorities have said the couple’s son, Michael Jr., 29, was at the building before the explosion, along with general contractor Dilber Kukic of The Bronx.....Kukic is awaiting trial on bribery charges in a sting involving an undercover officer who posed as a crooked city housing inspector." 

It's the General and the Owner's Son's fault.........typical.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

you can bet your bottom dollar that the wealth of that family has been moved to the Cayman islands over the past 2 weeks...if they have any instinct for survival.....

The insurance company wont pay for the building and Neither will the GCs insurance,,,, 

Whatever assets and wealth that family has is gonna be frozen in lawsuits over the next few years..... and their are gonna be broke before its all over


I bet that the only one that will probably ever see jail time will be the lowly plumber......the rest of them will bribe their way out of this mess:yes::yes:.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I doubt he was even a plumber.

Mark


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> I doubt he was even a plumber.
> 
> Mark




Well, whatever he was, 
I can guarantee that he is not a plumber now...:no:..
and I wonder about the GC behind it all too........

I would be willing to bet that they were stealing gas from the high pressure side of the meter and cut into that line and buried it over in the crawl space.

the gas company finds landlords doing that all the time


.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

That would explain the big boom that started the fire and kept feeding it


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

With all the handy hacks out there I'm surprised this doesn't happen more often.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Had two different bldgs... different places.. one had two units.. one for picture framing business and can't figure out why his gas charges dropped so much in middle of winter when next beauty salon with commerical water heater went out of business.. other one.. Mexican reasturant tapped to gas line in ceiling of next door business.. next door business?.. insurance office.. they report increased usage.. gas company came out.. police report were filed and property mangament kicked the tenant out.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow. I wonder why the 'plumber' is falling on the sword.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

let a lot of plumbers learn from this. dont do it. even if your boss says so. dont do it. even if it is your best account. dont do it. it will bite you. even if you are cheating a water meter. dont do it. you have everything to lose.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> let a lot of plumbers learn from this. dont do it. even if your boss says so. dont do it. even if it is your best account. dont do it. it will bite you. even if you are cheating a water meter. dont do it. you have everything to lose.




you can guarantee that the landlord and that GC are probably trying to throw the plumber under the bus and blame him for everything..:blink:

They probably are lieing through their teeth to the new York DA with some lame assed story like 

"we did not know what we were doing and we took the plumbers advice on how to make repairs to the system..
the plumber is the professional and he should have known better." 
We never forced him to break the law ... :yes::yes:......


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

Comrades, looks like Ukrainians everywhere refuse to pay for their gas.

Putin


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I was hoping it wasn't something this.

Yes, if it's illegal, don't do it.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

As far as the news is reporting "plumber" is at fault. Correction the jackass is not a N.Y.C Master license Plumber. Any Master Plumber would of told the owner to go F&@k himself !!! I know I would of. *******s like that is why our insurances are so high in the industry. Thats why when I hear someone complaining about how hard it is to become a N.Y.C. Master Plumber I laugh at them.
This just made our lives worst trying to get the proper paper work permits and passing inspections. But lives are at stake ! So we have to look at the big picture.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Plumber71 said:


> As far as the news is reporting "plumber" is at fault. Correction the jackass is not a N.Y.C Master license Plumber. Any Master Plumber would of told the owner to go F&@k himself !!! I know I would of. *******s like that is why our insurances are so high in the industry. Thats why when I hear someone complaining about how hard it is to become a N.Y.C. Master Plumber I laugh at them.
> This just made our lives worst trying to get the proper paper work permits and passing inspections. But lives are at stake ! So we have to look at the big picture.


Please don't take this question the wrong way, and I'll preface it by saying that I worked for my brother in Philadelphia back before all the inspectors got busted for taking pay offs. That said, how sketchy is the work that's typically done, that the actions of one plumber are gonna effect every one else? I mean, if yer work is done properly & adheres to code, there shouldn't be any difference in the average plumber's routine, right? Again, not trying to be smart, just trying to understand why this clown's mis-step should impact a properly run shop.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

mccmech said:


> Please don't take this question the wrong way, and I'll preface it by saying that I worked for my brother in Philadelphia back before all the inspectors got busted for taking pay offs. That said, how sketchy is the work that's typically done, that the actions of one plumber are gonna effect every one else? I mean, if yer work is done properly & adheres to code, there shouldn't be any difference in the average plumber's routine, right? Again, not trying to be smart, just trying to understand why this clown's mis-step should impact a properly run shop.


You did it?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumber71 said:


> As far as the news is reporting "plumber" is at fault. Correction the jackass is not a N.Y.C Master license Plumber. Any Master Plumber would of told the owner to go F&@k himself !!! I know I would of. *******s like that is why our insurances are so high in the industry. Thats why when I hear someone complaining about how hard it is to become a N.Y.C. Master Plumber I laugh at them.
> This just made our lives worst trying to get the proper paper work permits and passing inspections. But lives are at stake ! So we have to look at the big picture.



maybe you are 100% correct.. the news paper just loosely calls the guy a "plumber."...perhaps he is just another hack that just does this out of a station-wagon....who knows?? More information will come out as the lawsuits begin to roll in... but it does put everyone in your ares in a bad light.


of course anyone can go down to lowes right now and buy a 200 foot roll of wardflex gas pipe and run a gas line yourself these days,,,, 

I understand to get certified to do this at Lowes all you got to do is read a pamphlet and fill out the answers on a "in store test" .. takes a total of 10 minutes:. 

maybe that is who worked on this building ...a LOWES graduate....::yes:.


here is this mornings information

http://nypost.com/2015/04/08/investigators-eye-murder-raps-for-six-suspects-in-east-village-blast/


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

here is this mornings information


http://nypost.com/

http://nypost.com/2015/04/08/investi...village-blast/


Looks like some master plumber took out a permit a while back and then he let someone else work under his permit and license..in that building 

so this master plumber is probably innocent of a crime
but still is probably on the hook to be sued by everyone and his brother...

taking out a permit for a freind or contractor can have un-limited risks


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Pacificpipes said:


> You did it?


Umm, no.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

This story could've worked out to benefit real plumbers if the news had actually reported correctly. 

"Unlicensed Plumber blows up building tampering with gas line" would have been a better headline.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

This guy as far as we know is not license , And Con Ed met with a unlicensed plumber before shutting the line down. Now if the utility provider lock the gas cock and the hack snap the lock I hope he is brought up on manslaughter chargers. The D.A. Has the case and are digging deep. People don't realize when working with gas you should always call a license plumber the extra money you pay may safe your life one day.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> This story could've worked out to benefit real plumbers if the news had actually reported correctly.
> 
> "Unlicensed Plumber blows up building tampering with gas line" would have been a better headline.


 That still painting with a broad brush labeling plumber.. as I learned from this site.. New York don't have statewide license plumber cert??? Better saying.. " Unauthorized person blows up building....."


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

In several states you do not need a "License" to run gas piping, like it or not.

This said whoever the so called professional will or should hang. One if a someone let his license be used by someone not his payroll, as well as the idiot who did the work. Lawsuit should seek out the "professional" who should know the code and its limitations. Landlord will most likely walk. The professional is held responsible for knowingly violation a code they should have known.


----------



## IAplumber (Mar 28, 2010)

I just think this probably isn't the first gas line the guy did like this. How many more time bombs are waiting out there?


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

You should never turn anyone loose on gas piping simply because they hold a government issued license without first doing your own due diligence, IMHO. A licensed plumber is not necessarily a competent plumber. An unlicensed plumber is not necessarily an incompetent plumber. NO assumption can be made about someone just because they hold a government issued certificate! EVER. State plumbing exams, in my experience, as a rule are a joke. State licenses requiring years and years of work experience and then simple exams are not intended to promote competent licensees. They are intended to reward ... well everyone knows.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> of course anyone can go down to lowes right now and buy a 200 foot roll of wardflex gas pipe and run a gas line yourself these days,,,,
> 
> I understand to get certified to do this at Lowes all you got to do is read a pamphlet and fill out the answers on a "in store test" .. takes a total of 10 minutes:.
> 
> ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Or a Home Depot 123 graduate.. you can do it, we can help you blow it up..


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

When I was running my shop in L. A. years ago I had a man that I hired to be a drain cleaner,
I found out that he went over to one of our construction guys house to hook up a gas range and left it leaking gas ! 
I told him if he ever did any thing like that again that I would plant my size 12 
steel toed boot up his ase and I meant it ! :furious:
I sent one of my plumbers by to fix the gas problem :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

*http://nypost.com/2015/04/06/plumber-says-landlords-son-made-him-illegally-tap-gas-li*

What is your take on this. Should he be charged with murder or not?


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

http://nypost.com/2015/04/06/plumber-says-landlords-son-made-him-illegally-tap-gas-line/


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Charge both with manslaughter if they can prove that the landlord knew or had been warned that the tap was illegal. 10 years each minimum. No deals.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

I really can't say because I don't have enough information to make a judgment, however I can assure you that his property insurance premiums are going to go through the roof...pardon the pun.
Actually, I retract that pending increase in premiums as I recall nearly all Homeowners Insurances policies do not cover Terrorists Activities, which I am sure the Insurance company will claim this was terrorism and not a gas leak. They never want to pay a claim.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

These {2} threads were merged since they are on the exact same topic.


----------



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

What exactly does the news report that this guy "tapped into the gas supply" mean? The gas main in the street - but first he would have to dig to it?
A neighbouring meter supply? Or opening up a capped off supply with no in-line meter or regulator?
I wonder if the "leak" was in a wall cavity between the brick skin and framing, or gas found its way up chimney flues?

A few years ago i briefly lived on East 116th St just across the way from this business. No incidents, no garbage, no crime on our block! How come? It was an old Italian block and it was claimed that the Wise Guys would straighten out any nonsense.

Maybe this deadbeat crew are due for a new experience that involves sleep and fishes.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

A license plumber might be involved, someone told me today.


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

It' so frustrating reading the news articles about this story. "plumber", "illegal tap",? I know there is a real simple answer to exactly what happened, but everybody will lie through their teeth to avoid the truth.
Somebody let their ignorance, greed, and pure laziness win out over their better judgment. If this was a licensed plumber, it's really a sad day.
I have a feeling this whole story will disappear into a bunch of law suits, and protracted plea bargains and B.S.
I really wish I knew what happened. I suspect somebody didn't understand the difference between high pressure and low pressure gas. I would love to find out if an 1 1/2" fernco was involved.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

pdxplumber said:


> It' so frustrating reading the news articles about this story. "plumber", "illegal tap",? I know there is a real simple answer to exactly what happened, but everybody will lie through their teeth to avoid the truth.
> Somebody let their ignorance, greed, and pure laziness win out over their better judgment. If this was a licensed plumber, it's really a sad day.
> I have a feeling this whole story will disappear into a bunch of law suits, and protracted plea bargains and B.S.
> I really wish I knew what happened. I suspect somebody didn't understand the difference between high pressure and low pressure gas. I would love to find out if an 1 1/2" fernco was involved.




Stealing gas from the high pressure side of a meter is probably pretty difficult to do for the average plumber unless he knows how to shut down the specific line at the street... .
I suppose if you knew how to turn the high pressure off at the street you could tap into the line and use some sort of compression fittings close to the same size as the gas pipe to rig something up to work.... 
It would work , at least for a while it would.....:blink: but at pressures higher than 150psi or more it is bound to fail


I accidently opened a high pressure line in a garage one time thinking it was a dead line and it shot a piece of gravel into my face for my reward...

.Stealing from the neighbors low pressure gas line is a more common thing that has been found many times buried in the crawl space years later....... 

\ 
more will come out about this once everyone involved has made their deals with the prosecutor


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Stealing gas from the high pressure side of a meter is probably pretty difficult to do for the average plumber unless he knows how to shut down the specific line at the street... . I suppose if you knew how to turn the high pressure off at the street you could tap into the line and use some sort of compression fittings close to the same size as the gas pipe to rig something up to work.... It would work , at least for a while it would.....:blink: but at pressures higher than 150psi or more it is bound to fail I accidently opened a high pressure line in a garage one time thinking it was a dead line and it shot a piece of gravel into my face for my reward... .Stealing from the neighbors low pressure gas line is a more common thing that has been found many times buried in the crawl space years later....... \ more will come out about this once everyone involved has made their deals with the prosecutor


typically you hot tap high pressure gas lines

Dignity, Honor, and Respect: Even when their, dishonoring disrespect leaves you indignant.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

There is no need for ANY residential unit to have high pressure gas. Keep it under 14" wc and size your piping accordingly is all you need.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> typically you hot tap high pressure gas lines
> 
> Dignity, Honor, and Respect: Even when their, dishonoring disrespect leaves you indignant.



I would guess that is something best left to guys who do it every day for a living 

who knows what this guy did.. 

.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumbdrum said:


> There is no need for ANY residential unit to have high pressure gas. Keep it under 14" wc and size your piping accordingly is all you need.



I totally agree..


I really dont know what the rest of the country does but up until about 1998 most high pressure gas lines and the gas meters were usually found installed inside the older homes around here ... 

this was all removed back then and rerouted so the high pressure and the gas meter was installed outside the residence.... This was a fairly expensive undertaking for the gas company to do...it took them years to get done..
.I dont know if this was something mandated to be done by OSHA or some other government agency... 


on occasion some home owner would mess with his gas lines and snap one off basically blowing the place off the foundation... or a good fire would start in the home and could be fueled by the gas meter 


I dont know what its like in New york city...


----------

